# Winchester ammo sale at Fin,Fur ,Feather 4/26 only



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

Fin , Fur and Feather is having one of their "flash " sales on Winchester ammo. some pretty good deals especially on .45 after rebates.

https://www.finfeatherfur.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/04/April_26th_FLASH.pdf


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

I got excited for a min, 450 bushmaster wasn't listed. Oh well!


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

I just picked up 500 rounds of 185 gr .45 auto for $.24 after rebate. They had 100 round value packs of 230 grain for $22.50 after rebate


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

boatnut said:


> I just picked up 500 rounds of 185 gr .45 auto for $.24 after rebate. They had 100 round value packs of 230 grain for $22.50 after rebate


500 rounds for 24 cents is a great deal...


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

Snakecharmer said:


> 500 rounds for 24 cents is a great deal...


Damn right . ok, .24/round


----------

